# الطائرات الخاصة.. عالم مثير وغريب ...



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*طائرات صغيرة لرجال الأعمال يصل ثمن الواحدة إلى 15 مليون دولار

عالم الطائرات الخاصة مثير وغريب.. فلم تتوقف طموحات رجال الأعمال والمستثمرين على مجرد الفوز بالصفقات وإقامة المشروعات الضخمة على مستوي العالم وحصد مليارات الدولارات.. ولم تتوقف الطموحات أيضا عند حد امتلاك سيارة فارهة آخر موديل مزودة بأحدث الكماليات.. أو فيلا على شاطئ الريفيرا.. أو شاليه بأجمل المنتجعات السياحية بأسبانيا.

طموحات رجال الأعمال تخطت كل الحدود للرفاهية والكماليات وبلغت حد الرغبة في شراء طائرة خاصة توفر التنقلات السريعة والكثيرة إلى المناطق السياحية في أوروبا وغيرها لإنهاء بعض الصفقات العاجلة التي تتطلب السفر بسرعة بعيدا عن قيود إجراءات السفر العادية بطائرات شركات الطيران.. وأيضا لزوم ‘’الوجاهة’’ ودعوة الاصدقاء إلى تناول الغداء في لندن.. ومواصلة الرحلة والدعوة إلى حفل عشاء في باريس..

عالم الطائرات الخاصة.. لا يقتصر فقط كما كان في الماضي على بعض الأمراء والشخصيات الرسمية الهامة مثل مبعوثي الدول والمنظمات العالمية ورجال الأعمال العرب.. بل أصبح يضم رجال أعمال.. وليس شرطا أن تكون الطائرة الخاصة صغيرة الحجم كما يعتقد البعض مثل الطائرات من طراز سيسنا حمولة 4 ركاب فقط.. ولكن قد تكون الطائرة الخاصة كبيرة الحجم من طراز بوينج 737 أو بوينج 767 مثل الطائرات التي تستخدمها شركات الطيران العالمية..!

لم تعد رحلة رجل الأعمال بطائرته الخاصة تثير أي استغراب أو دهشة عند سفره بالمطارات حيث اتسعت دائرة امتلاك الطائرات الخاصة لتضم الكثير من رجال الأعمال العرب الطائرة الخاصة.. 

ويقول خبراء الطيران أن امتلاك بعض رجال الأعمال للطائرات الخاصة ليس فقط من قبيل مظاهر الثراء كما يعتقد البعض.. ولكن لنا أن نتصور حاجة رجل الأعمال للسفر في رحلة سريعة تتطلب سرعة الانتقال للخارج وخاصة في ظل الظروف وايضا الظروف والمتغيرات الجديدة في عالم الطيران وايضا الإجراءات المعقدة للسفر بالمطارات واستخراج التذاكر وتحديد مواعيد الرحلة وغيرها.. وأحيانا لاتوجد مقاعد بالطائرة تكفي لسفر رجل الأعمال وبصحبته مجموعة مستشاريه وغيرهم وقد يصل عددهم إلى 10 أو 15 فردا.. كما يمكن أن يفاجأ رجل الأعمال بعدم وجود رحلة للطائرة من الأصل في اليوم الذي يرغب فيه للسفر للحاق لإتمام الصفقة.

ولذلك أصبحت هناك ضرورة لبعض رجال الأعمال لامتلاك طائرة خاصة يتنقل بها بحرية في أي وقت يشاء وبصحبته الأشخاص الذين يريدهم في رحلته سواء للعمل أو الفسحة.

وأضاف خبراء الطيران أن هذا لا يعني إلغاء الإجراءات الرسمية لإنهاء سفر رجال الأعمال فامتلاكه للطائرة يقتصر فقط على السرعة وحرية التنقل أما الإجراءات داخل المطار فإنه يتم تطبيق جميع إجراءات السفر مثل فحص الجوازات وتطبيق الاجراءات الأمنية على المسافرين وحقائبهم.. وكذلك ضرورة الحصول على تأشيرة الدخول للدولة المتجه إليها.. وأيضا تطبيق الاجراءات الجمركية عند وصوله للمطار مثل أي راكب عادي

هل يقصد بالطائرات الخاصة.. الطائرات الصغيرة فقط؟

يقول خبراء الطيران إن طائرات رجال الأعمال تتنوع وتختلف طرازاتها حسب استخدامات رجال الأعمال فقد تكون طائرة صغيرة طراز سيسنا وهي سعة 4 ركاب فقط ويوجد منها طراز آخر سعة راكبين وهي خاصة بالتدريب في معاهد الطيران لتخريج الطيارين أو استخدامات الهواة كما توجه طائرة أخري صغيرة’’طرازg4 أو التشالنجر’’ وسعتها مابين 6 إلى 10 ركاب ويتراوح سعر هذه الطائرات الصغيرة مابين 10 الى 15 مليون دولار إذا كانت جديدة.. أما إذا كانت مستعملة فإن سعرها يقل كثيرا. وهذه الطائرات الصغيرة الحجم تقتصر إمكاناتها على أنها تضم كابينة القيادة للطيار ومقاعد الركاب وتعمل بمحركين ‘’نفاثين’’ كما تتمتع بأداء متميز من حيث رشاقة الحركة في الإقلاع والهبوط والثبات أثناء الطيران وتتوافر فيها كل عوامل الأمان طوال الرحلة حيث تتميز كابينة القيادة بأحدث المعدات الملاحية والأجهزة المتطورة التي يحتاجها قائد الطائرة لتسهيل الاتصالات السريعة الآمنة أثناء التحليق فوق السحاب
كما توجد طائرات خاصة كبيرة الحجم مثل الطائرات التجارية لشركات الطيران ويمتلكها بعض رجال الأعمال العرب أو الأمراء مثل الطائرة البوينج طراز 767 التي يمتلكها رجل الأعمال والأمير السعودي الوليد بن طلال وهو يعد أبرز أصحاب الطائرات الخاصة.. 
وتتميز الطائرات الخاصة ذات السعة الكبيرة بأنها تضم كابينة قيادة مزودة بأحدث وسائل تكنولوجيا الاتصالات .. وذات محركات نفاثة.. تصل سعتها مابين 100 الى 150 راكبا.. كما تضم أحدث وسائل الترفيه والرفاهية وقاعة اجتماعات وصالونات للاستقبال 

تطبيق الإجراءات الرسميةأما عن تشغيل الطائرات الخاصة فإنه يتم معها جميع الاجراءات الرسمية مثل ضرورة توافر معايير السلامة والأمان والحصول على شهادات صلاحية من سلطات الطيران المختصة والتأكد من إجراء التعليمات الفنية الخاصة بالصيانة لأن الطائرة على رغم أنها ‘’ملك خاص’’ إلا أن أي إهمال في هذه المعايير والتعليمات والصلاحيات يمكن أن تتسبب في ضرر للغير خاصة أن الطائرة تتحرك على أرض المطار وسط الطائرات الكبيرة المحملة بالركاب.. وأيضا تحلق في الجو في المجال الجوي ملتزمة بكل الإجراءات التي تكفل سلامتها وسلامة أفرادها وأيضا سلامة الطائرات الأخرى.
ويضيف خبراء الطيران أن الطائرة الخاصة يتولى قيادتها طيار معتمد من سلطات الطيران وحاصل على جميع الشهادات العلمية التي تجيز له قيادة الطائرة.. ويكون الطيار في بعض الأحيان يتم تعيينه للعمل على الطائرة في جميع الأوقات التي يحتاجها رجل الأعمال.. وأحيانا ما يتم التعاقد المؤقت مع الطيار من إحدى شركات الطيران الخاصة حسب الرحلة وكذلك مع أفراد طاقم الضيافة فأحيانا ما يستعين رجل الأعمال ببعض المضيفات لتقديم وجبات الضيافة على الطائرة من مشروبات ووجبات خفيفة للضيوف من ركابها أثناء الرحلة ويتم الاستعانة بالوجبات بشرائها من المطاعم الشهيرة من مختلف دول العالم قبل الرحلة أو يتم التعاقد عليها مع مبنى تموين الطائرات المتوافرة في جميع المطارات

منقوووووووول*​


----------



## moroco (21 سبتمبر 2009)

يا أخى لا نريد نقل أرشيف المنتديات الهندسية الاخرى على الانترنت الى منتدانا 

فمثلما لا نحب النقل المجرد من منتدانا .. فلا نحب النقل اليه 

فهذا يُغضب كثيرا صاحب قلم الموضوع 

وكنا قد أفردنا هنا موضوع فى المنتدى العام عن أخلاقيات النقل والقرارات التى اتخذها الاعضاء حيال ذلك 



فهنا نبحث عن النوع وليس الكم 

اذا كان ولا بد فاقل شئ ان تضيف وتوضح ماذا تنقل 

اما ان تملأ صفحات القسم هكذا بدون تحليل وتنظيم لما تنقل ... فهو غير مستصاغ


----------



## mnci (21 سبتمبر 2009)

اعمل بنصيحة الاخ.....................


----------



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

انا اقوم بتوضيح ان الموضوع منقول ويهذه الطريقة انا لا اتجاهل دور صاحبه وشكرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 سبتمبر 2009)

> يصل ثمن الواحدة إلى 15 مليون دولار



غالية اوييييييييييي

شكرا محمد على الموضوع


----------

